# New raising a 2 week old kitten



## Fawndallas (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi. I am new to the forum and I need help on raising a 2 week old kitten.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Hiya, welcome to the forum. What are you needing to know


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Handraising a kitten is a BIG time-consuming responsibility. If you are not up to feeding a 2 week old kitten about 5 times a day, do take it to a shelter that has a foster program.

HAND REARING KITTENS


----------

